
Carlos Ghosn Sneaked Out of Japan in Box Used for Audio Gear - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/carlos-ghosn-sneaked-out-of-japan-in-box-used-for-audio-gear-11578077647
======
bookofjoe
[http://archive.is/RJAZ6](http://archive.is/RJAZ6)

------
emsy
Snuck

~~~
grzm
[https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/sneak](https://www.merriam-
webster.com/dictionary/sneak)

> _sneak verb_

> _\ˈsnēk\_

> _sneaked \ˈsnēkt\ or snuck \ˈsnək\; sneaking "_

Whether a verb is weak or strong in English can change over time and dialect.

